# Where to find Truss nailplates/gangnails



## WorkshopforWomen (Jun 6, 2007)

*Truss Plates*

I don't if this is of any help but my husband works for a lumber company here in Colorado and they manufacture their own trusses. 
The truss plates are part of the engineering of the trusses and they get them from Alpine Engineering in Texas.

Good Luck!
Judy


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Supplier List:

http://www.macraesbluebook.com/search/product_company_list.cfm?Prod_Code=9008205


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmm....Home Depot?...saw some today in the Simpson Strong Tie area.


----------

